# San Diego Metro Pigeon Club



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The SAN DIEGO METRO PIGEON CLUB will hold a meeting and small show. Sat. 4 May 2013, at the LINDA VISTA REC. CENTER. 7064 Lavant st.,San Diego Ca. 92113,doors open at 12 noon stop by and vist with us we would be happy to see you . If you like what you see join our club we will be happy if you do. We have a small show of birds that you may enjoy* 


bumping Just a reminder hope to see some of you there. ..GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*BUMPING, Ihpoe some of vyou can make it see there.  .GEORGE*


----------

